# What are typical charges for self directed pension



## agencydude (16 Sep 2008)

Hi 
I'm wondering what would the typical charges be for a self directed pension?

Looking around some websites canadalife have a 95% allocation rate and 1.5 % management charge. Quinn life have a 1.5% management charge with 100% allocation rate.
Is there any financial institution what would have 1% management charge?

Is there any other charges I should be looking out for?


----------



## LDFerguson (17 Sep 2008)

Standard Life and Irish Life charge 1% of fund per annum for self-directed.  Charge per contribution will depend on size of contribution and where you purchase thr product - some brokers will discount the standard product charges.  

Most have a policy fee of around €4 or €5 per month.  If it's an Occupational Pension Scheme, you'll also pay €9.50 annual Pensions Board fee.


----------



## Galway5 (18 Sep 2008)

Depending on your investment choice / criteria there are also other pensions called self administered pensions. Annual management charges are usually lower, but you (or your financial advisor) has to choose the investments you make and these investments also have charges. 

It depends on your status though, i.e. self administered schemes are available to company directors and employees (where the employer will allow this). Some self administered pension providers can also cater for the self employed too.


----------



## agencydude (18 Sep 2008)

Hi
Thanks for that info LDFerguson and Galway5

When we say things like :
"Standard Life and Irish Life charge 1% of fund per annum for self-directed."

we mean there is a management charge of 1% of the current value of the fund per annum. Typically this fund would be an equity fund.

What about the situation when the fund is a Geared fund. In this sitaution is the management charge typically a % of the geared amount or would it be a % of the amount invested by the investor?
Or would you have a fixed management fee amount charge in this situation?

Or does it vary depending on the type of investment.

Thanks


----------



## Murrisk (30 Sep 2008)

Galway5 said:


> Depending on your investment choice / criteria there are also other pensions called self administered pensions. Annual management charges are usually lower, but you (or your financial advisor) has to choose the investments you make and these investments also have charges.
> 
> It depends on your status though, i.e. self administered schemes are available to company directors and employees (where the employer will allow this). Some self administered pension providers can also cater for the self employed too.


 
Ca you tell me which self administered pension providers cater for the self employed?


----------



## LDFerguson (1 Oct 2008)

Murrisk said:


> Ca you tell me which self administered pension providers cater for the self employed?


 
Any broker should be able to offer you access to self-directed Personal Pension offerings from Irish Life and Standard Life.  Other life assurance companies have self-directed Personal Pensions for larger funds.  

Independent Trustee Company have a self-administered Personal Pension product also.


----------

